
Ask HN: Laid off, taking a gap year before grad school. How should I utilize it? - dan97
I was planning to go for grad school for data science this year, but have deferred my admission to 2021 given the current COVID-19 situation. Unfortunately, I was laid off a couple of weeks ago. I now have a year before going for grad school, and I&#x27;m thinking of taking a gap year. Would this be a good decision career-wise? What should I do to ensure that I get the most out of this time? And, if you took a year off work, what would you do?
======
verdverm
Learn the tools you will be using in data sci grad school, then you can focus
on the theory and learn more.

I went to comp sci school and with bash, c++, and Linux under my belt,
homework and projects were a breeze.

